# Alpine Type-R Salavagable?



## Tekjive (Jun 11, 2021)

So I bought a Type-R 12” brand new few months ago, just now getting ready to install and was going over all my equipment and noticed this, which was concealed by gasket ...what a punch to the chest, especially cuz this ain’t “cheap” ...I’m slowly punching out the warp so it will sit flush in box, but worried that crack will go theough on other side rendering basket ****ed. I read a bead of aluminum or jb weld can fix this, but before I jump on something that can’t be turned back from I wanted to get some insight from some pros. How would you handle this (besides making a claim via shipping company cuz I’m pretty sure that’s out, although I’m still in process of checking) any advise would be greatly appreciated. My thoughts are to get it straightened out, clean up area of paint/etc and run a bead of solder then jb weld over that, or maybe just straight jb weld. Haven’t decided yet. But ya, what a ****ing **** these shipping companies are (USPS and FedEx) 

Thx guys.


----------



## Tekjive (Jun 11, 2021)




----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

Yikes. I would use some toothpicks to get some JB Weld into the crack, then mount it inverted before the JB Weld sets up. Mount it so that you know it's flush, then touch everything up with more JB Weld.


----------



## Mike Lang (Apr 6, 2021)

That had to have been a dropped box. I'm surprised the carton didn't show signs of it.


----------



## nhtunes (Jul 31, 2016)

If you really wanted to make a project you could pin it too.


----------



## SSinstaller (May 19, 2021)

No way that happens in a box, without the carton being destroyed.

I'd just mount it with some allen head screws and washers, use some foam tape on the mounting side. You're probably not going to get much of that warp out of the flange.


----------

